# stanley #750 #720 chisels



## artg (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been trying to determine the value of three Stanley socket chisels that I bought new in the 1970's. I bought them new and have never used them. I have seen restored ones and ones in excellent condition. One of them I have not seen at all. Stanley #720 long 1/2", #720 long 3/4" and #750 short 1/8". I also have the box that the #720 3/4" came in. They all have red handles. I know they are valuable and the 1/8" is very rare.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Check out *this site*, and you can see what they are going for.


----------

